# Korean makeup & others haul.



## BitBitBabiGirl (Apr 24, 2009)

In this pic Etude House Peach Skin Pact, MAC Bio Green e/s (pro?), The Shespace samples, and MAC pigment samples in Kitchmas and Accent Red.





Cutest compact ever! It smells like peaches and has a peach embossed in the powder (if you can see.) Also look at the packaging? And the box? AWWWW.


----------



## lushious_lips (Apr 24, 2009)

Enjoy.


----------



## mizuki~ (Apr 24, 2009)

Awesome haul! I LOVE the Etude House Peach Skin Pact! It smells so wonderful and the subtle shimmers in it are perfect! Enjoy!


----------



## BitBitBabiGirl (Apr 24, 2009)

i know... it smells soooo good. I cant wait to use it.


----------



## ladyJ (Apr 25, 2009)

Nice~ I don't use any korean makeup anymore. I used to use laneige but I stopped. Maybe I'll take a look when I go to Amore when I visit my mom. Enjoy!!


----------



## BitBitBabiGirl (Apr 25, 2009)

do you mind if i ask why you stopped using it?


----------



## ladyJ (Apr 25, 2009)

No I don't mind at all. I went away to college and I don't go to the korean market here. I only went to the korean market with my mom so yeah lolz! Then I got hooked on collecting mac so I don't really look at korean makeup anymore. It isn't bad and it really suited my asian skin.


----------



## BitBitBabiGirl (Apr 26, 2009)

i wish we had stores here like the Etude House stores.


----------



## rebellious_aNg (Apr 26, 2009)

enjoy!


----------



## chelsi5 (Apr 28, 2009)

enjoy your goodies!!


----------



## kittykit (Apr 28, 2009)

Great haul! Bio Green is a lovely colour


----------



## ruthless (Apr 30, 2009)

Where do you get it in VancouverÉ


----------



## BitBitBabiGirl (Apr 30, 2009)

The Etude House makeup? Or something else? 

Well i ordered the Etude House Peach Skin Pact on eBay. It was on sale, and their was free shipping. 

The MAC stuff i also got online, and the samples were free, from some girl on another make up forum.


----------



## jdepp_84 (May 1, 2009)

That's a cute powder compact.


----------

